# Visa Run Needed / Planned Weekend of Nov 26th



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Does anyone else need to re-up their visa around these dates? Mine runs outs December 2nd and would like to hit Oman that weekend. I am just a bit weary of unknown people, so if you need one, you'd have to be someone thats been a part of the community for a while. We would split gas, tolls and any other costs involved with the trip. 

Options are: 

1. Stay in Muscat for a night / explore
2. Simply go through nearest exit @ Oman and turn right back around. 

Thanks!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The last time you renewed your visa, how much did Oman charge, I only ask this cos a couple of weeks ago my mate did a visa run, and Oman charged him 20 Riyals - AED200. He was wondering if it was a scam.

Incidentally, you do know that (if driving) Muscat is a good 5 hour (boring) drive from Dubai don't you.


----------



## ossie (Jun 8, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> The last time you renewed your visa, how much did Oman charge, I only ask this cos a couple of weeks ago my mate did a visa run, and Oman charged him 20 Riyals - AED200. He was wondering if it was a scam.
> 
> Incidentally, you do know that (if driving) Muscat is a good 5 hour (boring) drive from Dubai don't you.


yes it's 20rials now, and you have to pay by credit card.

Boring drive.....nah, I wouldn't say that....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can pay by cash in dirhams but it is 200dhs now.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Been today & I must say it was the worst day of my life! Bad planning on my behalf as I should have been a little wiser to this. But with it being Eid, everyone in the UAE must have though it was a good idea to drive to Oman via the Hatta border crossing.

3 hour wait at Oman Passport control, people were nearly fighting as there was a constant flow of people attempting to push in the que. Glad this was my last visa run.

Not sure where the credit card payment comment has come from, 99.9% of people pay cash & to confirm the price is 200 dirhams.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Does anyone else need to re-up their visa around these dates? Mine runs outs December 2nd and would like to hit Oman that weekend. I am just a bit weary of unknown people, so if you need one, you'd have to be someone thats been a part of the community for a while. We would split gas, tolls and any other costs involved with the trip.
> 
> Options are:
> 
> ...


Great way to spend Thanksgiving ...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Great way to spend Thanksgiving ...


Ugh dont remind me man. ive barely been here 2 weeks and Im already feeling a tad depressed I wont be seeing family / friends for Thanksgiving / Christmas. Really makes you homesick. 

In response to Andy earlier, I have never done a visa run... I was told by someone Musandam is closer and easier to get to. ive also heard people mention Hatta but no idea which of the 3 is best to do. 

I must do mine before the weekend of the 26th ends... so yeah.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hatta is the most popular I reckon, never done the Musandum one.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Check from reliable source about musandam if you opt it.
Musandam port of entry does not provide full services. 







Nightshadow said:


> Ugh dont remind me man. ive barely been here 2 weeks and Im already feeling a tad depressed I wont be seeing family / friends for Thanksgiving / Christmas. Really makes you homesick.
> 
> In response to Andy earlier, I have never done a visa run... I was told by someone Musandam is closer and easier to get to. ive also heard people mention Hatta but no idea which of the 3 is best to do.
> 
> I must do mine before the weekend of the 26th ends... so yeah.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Does any one know if the fee is less if you go into Oman rather than just entry exit.. example option 1


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The visa for Oman is dhs.200 now, doesn't matter if you are entering Oman or doing an entry/exit.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bigbang70 said:


> Does any one know if the fee is less if you go into Oman rather than just entry exit.. example option 1


Same thing. UAE visa is free. The AED 200 fee is for the Omani visa.


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

Just as an FYI, I was told by many either to take a quick flight out some where close and the hop back the same day if possible, but also that there are some companies that will take you out, show you around Oman and bring you back. I would say I would go with you, but I don't need mine until the 13th, but would consider it, because I fly back to the states for two weeks on the 22nd of December, hoping to have my Visa processed when I return. None the less, shoot me an email with your thoughts and I will let you know soon. Oh, only been here for about a week...so I am pretty new to all of this.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

wandabug said:


> The visa for Oman is dhs.200 now, doesn't matter if you are entering Oman or doing an entry/exit.


Need to type faster! You beat me to it.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

well that just makes the visa thing a little irritating


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

We went on Monday morning and waited for 4 hours and 20 minutes as someone said previously for Eid, people pushing in left right and centre, if it were back in the UK there would defo have been fisticuffs! It annoyed me that locals were just going to the front talking in Arabic getting their passport stamped and walking out but it didn't surprise me!

We didn't pay 200 AED though, we paid 100 AED for 2 of us for the Omani visa and on the way back we paid 20 AED to get back into Dubai. Maybe it was a mistake on their half?


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds like you got charged the old rate of 60dhs per person.

Never be surprised at what the locals get away with or you will go insane. Just accept that it is the way it is and move on


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Hatta is the most popular but a tad boring drive through Al Madam (which ironically doesn't seem to have many madams), and up through Hatta. You can always stay at the Hatta Fort on the way back or head out to the Wadi's. 

The trip to Musandum is a good one along the coast. You get to see the other Emirates, and if you go to Musandum you can do the dhow trip into the fjords. More importantly you can take a short trip to Barracuda on the way back :-D. 

If you do however travel to Musandum you will need insurance for your car. Insurance is about 150dhs for 3 days cover. You can also choose just to do an exit and entry at the immigration office in Ras Al Kaimah, and then you won't need the insurance.


----------



## Tony123 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Visa Run on 26th November 2010*

Hi There, 

I am actually looking to do a visa run to oman, unfortunately I am doing this for the first time and would'nt mind if its alrite with you to do it together.

Pls respond asap.

Cheers, Tony


----------



## Tony123 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Visa Run 26 November 2010*

Anyone who has done a visa run already and up for a visa run soon. Looking for someone who has been to the oman border etc, would like to share the cost i.e. part cost of the car rental, petrol bills etc or a certain amount for the Trip.

I am looking for someone who can do the visa run on 26th of November 2010 and im running out of time.

Apprecaite help or assistance on how easy it is for a US Citizen doing this.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## simon001 (May 5, 2010)

What would happen if you got your exit stamp and then just went around the other side
and asked for the UAE entry stamp, not bothering to go and get the the stamp from the
Oman border control?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

simon001 said:


> What would happen if you got your exit stamp and then just went around the other side
> and asked for the UAE entry stamp, not bothering to go and get the the stamp from the
> Oman border control?


They would tell you to go to Oman!


----------



## Tony123 (Jun 22, 2010)

know of anyone planning on getting a visa run done on 26th November?


----------



## Tony123 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Visa Run to Oman on 26th November 2010*

Anyone who has done a visa run already and up for a visa run soon. Looking for someone who has been to the oman border etc, would like to share the cost i.e. part cost of the car rental, petrol bills etc or a certain amount for the Trip.

I am looking for someone who can do the visa run on 26th of November 2010 and im running out of time.

Apprecaite help or assistance on how easy it is for a US Citizen doing this.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Tony123 said:


> know of anyone planning on getting a visa run done on 26th November?


lol, the thread title says it all.


----------

